
Students innovate the digital page flip - shawndumas
http://www.macgasm.net/2012/01/23/students-innovate-digital-page-flip-blow-ibooks-water/
======
polyfractal
This is pretty awesome. The _only_ complaint I have with my Kindle is that it
is difficult to flip between pages easily/quickly. Makes skimming hard.

